
Ask HN: My Kickstarter failing? What's special about the US? - MrQuincle
Our product is a presence-aware power outlet (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;dobots&#x2F;crownstone). It went like crazy in the first few days! However, we didn&#x27;t get traction in the US for now.<p>It might be just the fact that we got unlucky about our media coverage on the big American tech sites.<p>However, perhaps you have better ideas about the mechanisms that make an open-source product like this go viral.<p>Any insights will be really appreciated!
======
drugsAreBad0001
Maybe it's because people in the US would get charged foreign-transaction
fees? (probably twice, once from their originating bank, and another by
stripe)

Not to mention I don't see how any of the claims you make can be
substantiated. How exactly do you determine a modem from a fridge if both use
the same 120V source? Even if you could determine device class, how can you
narrow it down to _actual_ device-type?

Maybe it's because the "rewards" are obscenely expensive? 17 dollars for a
circuit-testing screwdriver? I can get one at lowes for less than $5.

Finally, maybe it doesn't have "viral" potential in the US. We already have
power-monitoring devices that you can run on your home network, and the number
of people in the US who actually use one is minimal.

